# Always with a Smile



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Easter*

Spring is in full swing and that means adjusting to changing conditions. It seems each day brings a new set of circumstances rain, wind, cool, hot you name it weâ€™ve got it. But some things never change. Good friends, good food and great accommodations bring out the best in everyone. Itâ€™s one of the great parts of being in this business. No one shows up in a bad mood to go fishing. 
No matter what the day may bring you can be sure itâ€™s greeted with a smile at Bay Flats Lodge.

*Upcoming BFL Events:*

*Ongoing â€" Conserving the Texas Gulf Coast*

Bay Flats Lodge officially announces a partnership with Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) and CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust. Bay Flats Lodge guests now have the opportunity to get involved and donate. All customer donations will be matched by Bay Flats Lodge, so upon checking in or out of the lodge, please provide Bay Flats Lodge with your donation to the Building Conservation Trust. With your help, these groups will be able to enhance marine life from Matagorda Bay to Rockport that will be appreciated and enjoyed by the local community for many generations to come. Donate today to make a difference!

*May 17th â€" Combat Marine Outdoors*

Due to damages incurred by Hurricane Harvey, Seadriftâ€™s own legendary seafood restaurant, Barkettâ€™s, will no longer be opening their doors to the public. In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*This Weekâ€™s Featured Special:*

*BFLâ€™s Grass Roots Wade Fishing Lures Special*

Our original customer base of the mid-1990â€™s consisted primarily of customers who loved to wade fish with artificial bait, and it was that clientele which stood as the foundation upon which we have grown Bay Flats Lodge into the company it has become today. In recognition of our grass roots, weâ€™re getting back to the basics this year by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. Beginning April 1, 2018, when you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip FREE.

The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.

All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Easter*

*Remember:*

Remember, give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime. Itâ€™s much more worthwhile to teach someone to do something for themselves than to do it for them!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*How's the weather?*

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*

Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.11 in

Mostly cloudy in the morning with scattered thunderstorms developing later in the day. A few storms may be severe. High 77F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in

Sun and a few passing clouds. High 79F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.

Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in

Mainly sunny. High 79F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.

Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in

A mainly sunny sky. High 77F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.

Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in

Partly cloudy. High 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Synopsis:*

Onshore flow will weaken on Wednesday as a cold front approaches the region. Showers and thunderstorms become likely Wednesday and Wednesday night along the front. Rain chances will gradually decrease through the day on Thursday, with quiet weather expected Friday and into the weekend.

Coastal Water Temperature:

Port Aransas 72.0 degrees

Seadrift 73.9 degrees

Matagorda Bay 72.0 degrees


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Hereâ€™s What Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*

*Mar 30, 2018 by Wes W. on BAY FLATS LODGE*
The entire experience was awesome! Everyone on your staff expressed a level of care and quality that is lacking in most service businesses. Keep up the great work! - Wes W. 3/30/18
*
Mar 28, 2018 by Chris R. on BAY FLATS LODGE*
I had a blast with Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt - he truly knows what the heck he's doing! I had an absolute great time while out on the water both days. All of the kitchen staff were very attentive and very nice, and the food was great at every meal. I want some more of those fried catfish bites! The beds slept great, and the pillows were perfect. Whoever came up with HVAC system in each room was a great idea - room temp was comfortable the entire time. I would not change a thing, as you guys are doing a great job. I can't wait to come back again! - Chris R. 3/28/18
*
Mar 28, 2018 by Scott M. on BAY FLATS LODGE*
I will say, if I ever do get a chance to compare Bay Flats Lodge to another outfit, I believe I will still have to say your facility and staff are well above average. Capt. Doug Russell was great - I don't know what else he could have done to make my experience better! - Scott M. 3/28/18

*Mar 27, 2018 by Ronald M. on BAY FLATS LODGE*
The staff was friendly and professional, and the food and the service were above excellent every time! I can't make suggestions on improving except to remain at least as good as you are right now. Every aspect of my trip was top-notch and enjoyable - a very professionally-run establishment with service, staff, and accommodations. Thanks for an enjoyable trip! - Ronald M. 3/27/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*April Consistent Warming*

March is behind us now, and hopefully the really cold frontage passages have gone with it. Itâ€™s April, and itâ€™s time for us to get on to bigger and better things, like better weather conditions and bigger trout and redfish. A lot will be happening this month with regards to changes in the environment and in the fishing pattern. The days will be getting longer, which means there will be an ever increasing amount of sunlight each day as a direct result. Typically, some of the warming trends that we begin having this month will sometimes raise bay water temperatures to a level near between 70 and 80 degrees. Once waters reach that temperature, the springtime transition kicks-off that signals the approach of various changes for both the anglers and for the fish.

April anglers should look to the shallowest of waters to begin warming at the highest rate this month, as skinny waters along tapering shorelines will be the first to start collecting the springtime sunlight that will once again bring life to these places. The warming of these flats areas will start to attract all sorts of marine life, to include a lot of different types of bait species like mullet, different finfish, mud minnows, and even shrimp and crab. When this starts to happen, anglers are almost certain to be able to locate prized trout and redfish in and amongst the bait activity.

In April, the redfish are sometimes the first ones to follow the baitfish to the warming shallows, so anglers should focus on looking for pods of surface-active baitfish huddled tightly above heavy grass, mud, or sand for some exciting action. But, after a consistent warming trend lasting at least three or four days, anglers will almost certainly be able to find trout not far behind the redfish, as the trout are going to be just as anxious to feed on the active baitfish.

Spring can present coastal anglers with some windy days, as the winds will appear to increase each week due to the approaching warmer months. Wind direction and velocity can dictate success or failure based upon what decisions you make, so donâ€™t be quick to cancel your day on the water simply because the wind happens to be blowing hard. Matagorda Island presents anglers with a number of good alternatives on windy days in the form of countless sand bars, points, coves, and leeward shorelines that offer protection while wade fishing. In the event that the wind does stop blowing for even a brief while, donâ€™t forget to try some of the open-water shell reefs located out in San Antonio Bay, as some of Aprilâ€™s nicest fish can be taken above the shell. Good luck, and keep grinding!

*Photo: Capt. Harold with guests wade fishing lures Seadrift, Texas. * more reports to come...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More reports just in...From Capt. Harold*

Chicken on a chain TTF Hustlers
1/16 oz. jig heads
Lakes 
High tide 
tight to windward shorelines best 
Trout to 24
Reds to 27.5


----------

